# More Variations on Simple themes like Paganini's God Save the King?



## savagedragon184 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello there

I am looking for more virtuoso variations on a super simple theme, along the line of Vieuxtemps' Yankee Doodle, Paganini God Save the King, or this variation on the Birthday song by Rachel Barton Pine






If you know anything similar to these compositions written for the violin, please let me know. I would love to know more about these.

Thanks in advance to whoever is reading


----------

